# Pumpkin Face for LOR



## sjensen79 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new to these forums and was looking for anyone with details on the LOR displays that use the Pumpkin Faces with the music. Does anyone have a how to or tutorials on how these were built? I've never done a LOR show for Halloween and was thinking of doing this effect.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

What is a LOR?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

slash said:


> What is a LOR?


Light-O-Rama. Used to control lighting effects.


----------



## sjensen79 (Jan 2, 2011)

LOR is the Light O Rama. I'm currently using a 16 channel for my Christmas Display and will be upgrading this year to another 3-4 more boxes for Christmas. My wife saw the you tube video of Thriller and now wants me to create something like that for Halloween.


----------



## loach160 (May 4, 2010)

sjensen79 said:


> LOR is the Light O Rama. I'm currently using a 16 channel for my Christmas Display and will be upgrading this year to another 3-4 more boxes for Christmas. My wife saw the you tube video of Thriller and now wants me to create something like that for Halloween.


There is a company who makes a kit but the name escapes me. They also sell LOR stuff so I suggest do a google search for Light O Rama or lightning kits. They should be having a sale on there LOR stuff now. I remember now. www.wowlights.com. Go to the halloween serection and you'll find the pumpkin kits among other cool things. hope this helps

Tony


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

If you're a member of the Light-O-Rama Forum, check out this thread: Halloween 2009 - Halloween Setup.

It sounds like what you're want to do.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jack Stevens (May 19, 2010)

sjensen79 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to these forums and was looking for anyone with details on the LOR displays that use the Pumpkin Faces with the music. Does anyone have a how to or tutorials on how these were built? I've never done a LOR show for Halloween and was thinking of doing this effect.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


LOR, DMX, AL, Renard.....all different ways to accomplish the same thing doing blinky-flashy.

I think this is the effect you're looking for?






No, I can't claim credit for doing that.

Shameless plug for a thread I started on another forum discussing links to several different "how-to's"

http://www.christmascarolina.com/forums/showthread.php/1371-lip-syncing-displays?p=8935#post8935

This is if you want to do your own lip-synching sequences. On one of the links you throw the lyrics to the song you want to sequence, it will return the mouth shapes you should use to make it look the most "natural" - meaning best-synchronized.


----------



## ssgret (Dec 20, 2010)

here is a link to wate you are looking for http://lightorama.mywowbb.com/forum83/23365.html i am running 96 chanles on my halloween you can check it out at www.harvardlights.weebly.com


----------



## ssgret (Dec 20, 2010)

take a look at this one nice set up http://lightorama.mywowbb.com/forum83/17367.html


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

More here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/oddtodd-albums.html


some video here: http://vimeo.com/toddsvideo/videos


----------

